# butterfly fish



## James_stace (Oct 30, 2010)

does anyone keep butterfly fish in a community tank? if so what other fish do you keep with them? could labarynth fish be kept with them? 

cheers, james


----------



## Mark1988 (Jan 9, 2011)

I had one of these some years ago when I was a teenager. Great, unique fish, and friends loved dropping by to see him chomp on crickets.

Anyway, The only thing I kept him with was a pleco and various bottom dwellers and never had any problems. Anything that dwells at the top of the tank that can fit in its mouth will be dinner. So I'd guess any sort of bottom dweller would be alright, and something of equal or larger size just to be on the safe side.


----------

